# My own version of "Close Finish" :)



## flygning (Aug 24, 2008)

I like MissMia's version better  

First time I've tried anything like a motion blur...pain in the butt!


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2008)

Did she say it was alright for you to edit her photo?  She has 'not ok to edit' on her profile.  

If you didn't, you might want to ask first.


Ok, I looked again and noticed it wasn't the exact same picture!  

Nevermind,  carry on!


----------



## MissMia (Aug 24, 2008)

flygning said:


> First time I've tried anything like a motion blur...pain in the butt!



Too cool V! I like yours better.



Corry said:


> Did she say it was alright for you to edit her photo?  She has 'not ok to edit' on her profile.
> 
> If you didn't, you might want to ask first.
> 
> ...


:lmao: V & I went photographing together on Saturday. V always has permission to edit my photos.


----------



## flygning (Aug 25, 2008)

Corry said:


> Did she say it was alright for you to edit her photo?  She has 'not ok to edit' on her profile.
> 
> If you didn't, you might want to ask first.
> 
> ...



Yeah, this is my own version of the same scene- taken with my own camera, with my own little shutter button pushing finger.


----------



## Corry (Aug 26, 2008)

flygning said:


> Yeah, this is my own version of the same scene- taken with my own camera, with my own little shutter button pushing finger.



Yeah, I eventually put 2 and 2 together, after 1) noticing that they weren't quite the same, and 2) noticing you were from the same area, and therefore were probably together.  

Don't mind me.  I'm slow.


----------



## wchua24 (Aug 27, 2008)

nice post men..love it and you done the shadow to..


----------

